

An Entrepreneurial Success Story  - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2012/05/entrepreneurial-success-story.html

======
youngdev
Hi Chris,

As always, it was a great post. Btw, Are you still open to Advisor
opportunities?

Thanks,

